# undercoat on truck body and frame?



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well there are lot stuff I heard.

Some people use old motor oil or transmission oil to spray on frame and body.

Does it work? We have 15 gallons of motor oil so how to thin oil to get work in air gun?


Is there another way to spray motor oil on frame? DO we need drive on dirt road to get dusty on oily frame to hold?


Just want know before do on 01 F250 and 91 Bronco.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Little late for those trucks


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

grandview;808143 said:


> Little late for those trucks


nah if we do it would slow down rust little better.

Plus Bronco have less rust than F250.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Some guys thin it down with diesel.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Use a paint brush 
The rust will hold the oil in place anyway.
coat at least 5 times a year and maybe the rust wont spread as fast plus your oil will get used twice as fast


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*oil coat*

farmer's under coating .get's rid of the oil and keep's the rust down .caoat it and run down a gravel road for a while .


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I do the same with used oil. I bought a Schutz Gun 15 yrs ago from JC Whitney. Do a web search, and ebay.
I don't thin the oil either. Just fill the cup and spray.


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

Couple of guys I know use hydro oil with some marvel mystery oil in it and spray away.Told me wont hurt rubber, wiring, They do it every year


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fluid Film works much better.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Fluid Film...


----------



## Fire Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

Fluid Film for sure! It works great.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

"where i come from" quote allan jackson.... thats called a farmers undercoat.... old timers swear by this.... everything from tractors, dump trucks to old corvettes have recieved this in my area....all with no to very little rust if any... ftw imo!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

VEGGIEPLOW;818875 said:


> "where i come from" quote allan jackson.... thats called a farmers undercoat.... old timers swear by this.... everything from tractors, dump trucks to old corvettes have recieved this in my area....all with no to very little rust if any... ftw imo!!!


Alright what's ftw?


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;818987 said:


> Alright what's ftw?


sorry, forgot i was typing and not texting......
FTW = FOR THE WIN....
as in, good stuff it works...


----------

